# Results and Photos from Port O'Connor Tarpon Tomorrow Tournament



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Results - 

Amateur Division - Two fish caught and two fish tagged - Hunter Neblett Team and Michael Monteiro's Team. Tie breaker is going in Hunter's favor so far. Hunter leads overall for Amateur Tag Trophy on the tie breaker. Next tournament somebody could catch him easily with some hard work. Certainly, Monteiro is a threat.

Pro Division - Finished this past weekend - Capt. Jamie Pinter's Team won with 8 fish caught. Unforunately the Pros didn't get any tagged. Had some shots on Sunday but one fish was a little small and the others were lost at the boat. Capt. Mike LaRue's Team was second with 6 fish caught.

Here are some pics thanks to Joe Richard and Hunter Neblett for the photos.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

*Couple More*

A few more shots....


----------

